# Will this make a great slingshot?



## Brimi (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Guys

Thanks for a great forum. I haven't browsed through a lot yet, but will do so now.

I have this antler... think it's very open.. Will it make a great slingshot or is it too wide?

Thanks

Brimi


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What would be cool is to come up a inch and a half on both sides of the v and drill holes to put more antler for the forks and epoxy them in


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome . Yes it will work . Trim the forks shorter and use the scrap later for a palm swell on another shooter . :twocents:


----------



## Brimi (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies people. Not sure i understand how you mean Ghost?

How far from the bottom of the "V" to where the tube is crossing should there be?... so i know how much to cut of when i have drilled the holes..

Thanks


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I suggest 3 cm from the bottom of "v" (Minimum 2,5 cm)


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Hei mate, welcome to this wonderful Forum!

Hav en fortsat god dag!

Luke


----------

